# Citica 200 in Saltwater?



## tylerhb

Llooking at getting a new combo for fishing off of the yak will be used in the inlets, hrbt, and eastern shore. Anybody ever used the Shimano citica 200 in saltwater? or should i go with something approved for saltwater use? They have it at bass pro for 129 with a 30 dollar rebate and was gonna pair it up with a 6' to 6'6" MH st croix Triumph rod for 79 bucks. If you have used either of these pieces i would preesh some feedback, thanks.


----------



## shadyfisher85

I have a citica and have used it several times in salt water including the CBBT, HRBT, Kiptopeake, and Ocean City inlet. It was still working as good as new the last time I used it at Kipto in December for Tog. I mostly fish brackish water (upper bay), so I dont know how it would hold up to constant saltwater use...


----------



## tylerhb

Thanks for the input, i just noticed that kayak kevin uses them a lot so im guessin they will hold up as long as i dont beat em up.


----------



## tufnik

Most my baitcasters used on the yak are freshwater reels, even though nearly 100% of my fishing is on the Bay. I wash them with soap and water after every outing. Works fine.


----------



## tylerhb

Thanks guys. By the way if anyone is in the market for one, Shimano has a 30 dollar mail in rebate on the reel until 3/22 not a bad deal. Probably go this sunday and pick me one up.


----------



## shadyfisher85

I just got another one from Gander mountain and I'll be using that rebate.


----------



## JFord56

I have one I use at the coast a few times a year. No problems - just wash go it after the trip.


----------

